# Indoor Carpet Onroad and Oval Money Race



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

OneLug Racing in Albertville AL will be having an Indoor Carpet Onroad and Oval Money Race on Saturday, April 9, 2011. 

Top 3 payout in each class. 5 cars make a class with $20 Entry Fee. 


Onroad races start at 11am and signup ends at 10:30. 

Oval signup ends at 3pm and races will start as soon as the onroad is done or 3:30pm. 


Onroad Classes

1/10 Touring - rubber tire and 13.5 motor limit
1/18 Stock BRP


Also interest in 1/18 Open, 1/12, F1, VTA in area so 5 will make a class. 


Oval Classes


1/18 Stock BRP 
1/18 Open BRP


Also interest in 1/18 Open and 1/10 Open. 


If not enough cars to make a class we will still have a Run What U Brung Class foe everyone else to run. 


Will need to bring table, chair, and extension cord.


----------

